# Marking Guage



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

I just finished making my first marking gauge. 1 day project and I used an old 5/64" drill bit for the pin which I filed the edge down to a knife point. It uses a wedge to hold the beam tight. Any one know where I could get a marking gauge hardware kit online? I want to make a nicer one.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

OIFSquirrel said:


> I just finished making my first marking gauge. 1 day project and I used an old 5/64" drill bit for the pin which I filed the edge down to a knife point. It uses a wedge to hold the beam tight. Any one know where I could get a marking gauge hardware kit online? I want to make a nicer one.


Why do you want kit, what you have seems like a pretty nice tool? General makes 1/4" wide rules, one of them inlaid into the beam and it would be perfect.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Why do you want kit, what you have seems like a pretty nice tool? General makes 1/4" wide rules, one of them inlaid into the beam and it would be perfect.


Sounds good I'll check it out


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Nicely done. If you want some hardware, you can get the mortise gauge at Harbor Freight and cannibalize the parts from it. It's a whopping 10 bucks.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

Purrmaster said:


> Nicely done. If you want some hardware, you can get the mortise gauge at Harbor Freight and cannibalize the parts from it. It's a whopping 10 bucks.


Thanks, I'll grab one when I'm near the city. I'm guessing theirs are pretty cheaply.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Their mortise gauge is pretty craptastic. Though when I got a Bora mortise gauge at Woodcraft and I didn't notice an enormous difference aside from the Bora pins being longer and sharper. You can swipe the brass parts from the HF gauge.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

Purrmaster said:


> Their mortise gauge is pretty craptastic. Though when I got a Bora mortise gauge at Woodcraft and I didn't notice an enormous difference aside from the Bora pins being longer and sharper. You can swipe the brass parts from the HF gauge.


Sounds good! thanks!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I think that your gauge looks awesome. It has a definite rustic charm to it that I love. I'm not so sure you would want to taint it with some kind of commercial mass produced crap. If you really want some hardware for it, why not purchase some brass and make your own hardward? You've gone the extra mile already by making this gauge. Go all the way and make your own hardware. Either way, you've done a great job on this and I think it looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Keystone (Aug 20, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I think that your gauge looks awesome. It has a definite rustic charm to it that I love. I'm not so sure you would want to taint it with some kind of commercial mass produced crap. If you really want some hardware for it, why not purchase some brass and make your own hardward? You've gone the extra mile already by making this gauge. Go all the way and make your own hardware. Either way, you've done a great job on this and I think it looks great. :thumbsup:


I'm not planning in putting any brass in that one. I plan to make one with brass added some time in the future from a kit I found online. I made this my fist gauge because if the rustic look and it works like a charm, straight and accurate lines.


----------



## Purrmaster (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree with the above. Your gauge looks great as it is.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

OIFSquirrel said:


> I'm not planning in putting any brass in that one. I plan to make one with brass added some time in the future from a kit I found online. I made this my fist gauge because if the rustic look and it works like a charm, straight and accurate lines.


 
Thank goodness. I misunderstood. I thought that you were planning on adding commercial stuff to this gauge and I think that would ruin its charm. Glad to hear that you are keeping it as is. I really like it. It's awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I think that your gauge looks awesome. It has a definite rustic charm to it that I love. I'm not so sure you would want to taint it with some kind of commercial mass produced crap. If you really want some hardware for it, why not purchase some brass and make your own hardward? You've gone the extra mile already by making this gauge. Go all the way and make your own hardware. Either way, you've done a great job on this and I think it looks great. :thumbsup:


X2. leave the crap in the bins at the store


----------

